# triple or double glazed windows



## blondie80 (26 May 2013)

We have just purchased a 1950's cottage with an extension put on in the 70's.Most of the windows are double glazed except for 3 or 4. However they do need to be replaced as the seals are gone and they have not been maintained. We do not know whether to pay extra for the triple glazing or just to go with double. We will be insulating and putting in a solid fuel stove connected to the rads as well as the OFCH. I have tried to research but am just getting conflicting reports. Could anyone please advise?


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 May 2013)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

There are some previous threads on this subject here that may be of help/advice.


----------



## Leo (27 May 2013)

What are the relative ratings of the windows you are considering?


----------



## Sandals (27 May 2013)

Triple galzing is fab (suppose to be) if you'v a large expanse of glazing as in sunroom etc or you need it for sound proofing.


----------

